# SrtTrail.txt error Windows 10



## EMB22 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi there, 

I'm trying to fix my Lenovo Yoga Pro 2. I recently upgraded to Windows 10 from Windows 8. It now unable to boot up - saying that auto repair doesn't work. The error is WINDOWS\System32\LogFile\Srt\SrtTrail.txt 

I've tried to get it to boot from a USB but must not have done that correctly. I really really don't want to lose the data (and have't back up because I'm a goose). 

Is there anyway to get my data backed up before I do a full reset?

Many thanks in advance
A Goose


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can use an Ubuntu Live CD or USB to boot the computer, then copy your personal files to a USB HDD.


----------

